# All-time top 15 list



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 25, 2019)

The title is self-explanatory, what is your all time top 15 list? All characters should be in their primes, with of course a tad bit of speculating regarding the EoS versions of some characters. If it is not too much to ask, would you please be so kind as to include some reasoning as to why your ranking is the way it is, a simple sentence should be enough. Thank you in advance. 



Bonus as well for those who are genuinely interested, you can post your top 10 eos list as well, without characters that you believe would be killed during the course of the story, as well as a short explanation as to why you believe the aforementioned characters would die. Thank you once again. 

 



*Spoiler*: __ 



 All hail Lord Smithnie


----------



## Steven (Jul 25, 2019)

Roger>~Primebeard>The rest


----------



## barreltheif (Jul 25, 2019)

1 Im?
2-3 Roger, Whitebeard
4-6 Kaido, Garp, Rayleigh?
7-8 Mihawk, Dragon
9-13 Shanks, Akainu, Aokiji, Sengoku? Kong?
14-16 Teach, Big Mom, Kizaru
Maybe the gorosei are somewhere in there.

I didn't speculate about the future obviously.


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 25, 2019)

We already have an active strongest character ranking thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Jul 27, 2019)

Ok mine would be....

1.Im(eos villain?)
2.Luffy
3-8.Gorosei package (eos villain?)
9.Roger
10.Blackbeard
11.Whitebeard(forgot him lol) 
12.Kaido
13.Sabo (eos killer of Akainu?)
14.Akainu (eos killer of Dragon?)
15.Dragon (my daddy is strong trope+Most wanted man)


Maybe? I don't care tbh. Way to many characters and possibilities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Jul 27, 2019)

ignoring the unknown : Imu , Gorosei , Kong

at this very moment

*Roger/Prime Beard*
*Garp*
*Shanks*
*Kaido*
*Big Mom*
*Teach*
*Ryuma *
*Prime Dark King / Shiki *
*Mihawk*
*Dragon*
*Akainu*
*Kuzan*
*Prime Sengoku*
*Kizaru*
*Fujitora / Green Bull*

*p.s 

adding the EoS
*

*Prime Luffy and Prime Teach are above all*
*Zoro is above Ryuma but at the moment can't go with Yonko*
*Sabo is just above Dragon *
*Sanji is equal to Fujitora and Green Bull (hopefully)*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Jul 27, 2019)

Kinjin said:


> We already have an active strongest character ranking thread.



well I guess this one is add the Prime legends too



DiscoZoro20 said:


> Ok mine would be....
> 
> 1.Im(eos villain?)
> 2.Luffy
> ...



maybe all Gorosei worth as One Roger or even a bit more
but all of them be above Roger ... then I guess WG never would lose


----------



## Djomla (Jul 27, 2019)

Um, 

Garp, Edward, Roger, Rayleigh, Sengoku, Kizaru, Kuzan, Akainu, Shanks, Kaido, Teach, BM, Fujitora, Green Bull and Kong.


----------



## Aduro (Jul 27, 2019)

In the past/present, all assumed to be in their prime:
Top 15:
Roger, Whitebeard, Garp, Rayleigh, Kaido, Shanks, BB, Big Mom, Sengoku, Mihawk, Oden, Akainu, Aojiki, Kizaru

In their current states or how they will be in the final arc, whichever is higher:
Top 10: Luffy, BB, Roger, Shanks,  Zoro, Sanji, Law, Big Mom, Kaido, Some monster made by Vegapunk.

Coby will probably reach them in an epilogue.


Honourable unmentions: 
Gorosei, Imu, Green Bull, Kong. Ultimate weapons wielded to their full extent. They're not going on my tier list without feats.


----------



## Shiroryu (Jul 27, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> ignoring the unknown : Imu , Gorosei , Kong
> 
> at this very moment
> 
> ...


Shiki should be with the Admirals.

Fuji and Ryo are just as strong as the C3


----------



## Quipchaque (Jul 27, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> maybe all Gorosei worth as One Roger or even a bit more
> but all of them be above Roger ... then I guess WG never would lose



Obviously only if the Bonny theory happens or something similar to that. Old farts could never be stronger than Roger lol.


----------



## oiety (Jul 27, 2019)

Everyone in prime including all speculation:

0. Im. The God to match the strongest devil fruits. May feature a teamup fight with luffy and bb, temporarily ofc. Not sure yet.
slight gap
1. PK EOS Luffy. Best haki ever. Awakening, may or may not have gear 5th. VOAT fully mastered.
2. EOS Blackbeard. Great haki. May have three devil fruits, or may just have his current two. Expecting three because of the cerberus flag, maybe a cerberus zoan, definitely a strong zoan though. Still underhanded and crafty with his plotting, making him even more dangerous.
slightly larger slight gap
3. PK Roger. Presumably, second best haki ever. VOAT mastered. 
4. Prime Whitebeard. World's Strongest Man with great haki and a dangerous devil fruit. Prime Shiki is maybe here.
5. Prime Garp. Cornered Roger. Maybe 3rd best haki ever. great physicals, even for this level.
moderate gap
6.EoS Zoro. Basically, Akainu+Kaido+Shanks+Mihawk will all be dead by then, and Zoro will be stronger than a few of them anyway even if they didn't die. Either way, he goes here. World's Strongest Swordsman, obviously.
7. Fleet Admiral Fujitora. Takes over after Akainu. Fully mastered his df. Amazing observation haki, still great armament haki. this Fuji is tied with Prime Rayleigh, by the by, and this is also where I'm expecting Dragon's power levels to be at.
8. Big Mom. She will not die, and will probably chill out some, I'm expecting anyway for that Carmel stuff to get some resolution of some sort. 
9. One of the Supernovas as another Yonko. Probably Kidd.
10. One of the Supernovas as another Yonko. Hopefully my man Hawkins.
10-11-12. Kizaru-Ryokugyu are 9 and 10 because I don't believe they'll die. 11 requires more explanation, so continued.
12. Smoker. By the time the series is getting to this point I imagine smoker will be getting some boosts to put him on the admiral playing field. Could happen, could not happen, if you don't believe in it then maybe Koby is here instead.
13. EoS Sanji should be around this level as well.
14. Prime Oden, presumably, as imo the toppest of 1st mates.
15. Ben Beckman or Shiryu if he's dead, as the living toppest of 1st mates.

Dead motherfuckers who aren't on this list;
Akainu because how could you leave "absolute justice" alive. Cool as he is, he's bloodthirsty.
Kaido because he wants to die anyway and is also bloodthirsty.
Shanks because blackbeard is going to kill him and maybe his crew.
Mihawk because Zoro.
Sabo is going to die, and,in fact, is already dead to me anyway.
I feel death flags around Sengoku for whatever reason.


----------



## Red Admiral (Jul 28, 2019)

Shiroryu said:


> Shiki should be with the Admirals.
> 
> Fuji and Ryo are just as strong as the C3



I'm fine with Shiki be anywhere .. I almost forgot about him in the list 

about Fuji ... C3 DF are better for one Vs one fights and they have advance CoA and CoO as a fact .... so can't give Fuji and Ryo equal respect that I gave C3 ... HOPE I be wrong

the gap is not at all big ... but there is a gap


----------



## Corax (Jul 28, 2019)

1 Im/final villain
2-3. EOS PK Luffy/EOS Teach
4-7. EOS Zoro/Prime WB/Roger/EOS Marine Fleet Admiral (be it Akainu or Fujitora).
8-11. Admirals/Old Yonko (Green Bull/Kizaru/Aokiji/Big Mom). Rest yonko will be killed either by Teach or executed by marines.
11-15. New yonko (Law/Kidd/Hawkings/Uroge).


----------



## Red Admiral (Jul 28, 2019)

Corax said:


> 1 Im/final villain
> 2-3. EOS PK Luffy/EOS Teach
> 4-7. EOS Zoro/Prime WB/Roger/EOS Marine Fleet Admiral (be it Akainu or Fujitora).
> 8-11. Admirals/Old Yonko (Green Bull/Kizaru/Aokiji/Big Mom). Rest yonko will be killed either by Teach or executed by marines.
> 11-15. New yonko (Law/Kidd/Hawkings/Uroge).



Yonko is a system for people stop other pirate for being pirate king

it's highly unlikely if there be another generation of Yonko as long as we have pirate king


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Jul 28, 2019)

Im / EoS Luffy / EoS Blackbeard
Roger / Prime WB / Prime Garp
EoS Zoro / EoS Koby / current Admirals-Yonko / Mihawk / Aokiji / Prime Ray


----------



## Corax (Jul 28, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> Yonko is a system for people stop other pirate for being pirate king
> 
> it's highly unlikely if there be another generation of Yonko as long as we have pirate king


It is unlikely that Kaido will survive. Same for Shanks (BB has to kill him to infuriate Luffy even more). So likely someone has to take their place. BM also might die,but Oda rarely kills woman,so she will survive likely. And no yonko are just strong pirates. They were at the time of PK Roger.


----------



## Red Admiral (Jul 28, 2019)

Corax said:


> It is unlikely that Kaido will survive. Same for Shanks (BB has to kill him to infuriate Luffy even more). So likely someone has to take their place. BM also might die,but Oda rarely kills woman,so she will survive likely.



the case if legit for Big Mom .... but there is no NEED for some one to take their place '

the old ways of Golden era can work

and even in big mom case ... the pirate crew would live on ... but they won't be called Yonko ...

look at the same faith WBP had ... the pirate crew was still active but there were no Yonko crew


With Luffy as the king I can see pirate system be more like Golden Era not Great era


----------



## Ruse (Jul 29, 2019)

Not including EoS or Im 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Roger
WB
Prime Garp
Kaido
Shiki
Prime Rayleigh
Shanks
Dragon
Mihawk
*Blackbeard (hasn’t peaked yet)
Akainu
Big Mom
Prime Sengoku
Aokiji
Kizaru


----------



## Critical Mindset (Jul 29, 2019)

End of series ranking
1. Kaido
2. Luffy
3. Akainu
4. Blackbeard
5. Im-sama (some god like devil fruit)
6. Dragon
7. Red Hair
8. Zoro
9. Eustass Kid
10. Mihawk
11. Aokiji
12. Dory and Brogy
13. Kizaru 
14. King
15. Shillew


----------



## Shiroryu (Jul 29, 2019)

Critical Mindset said:


> End of series ranking
> 1. Kaido
> 2. Luffy
> 3. Akainu
> ...


Im is either #1 or fodder. There’s no middle ground. What’s the point of making Im a top tier, but weaker than Akainu?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Jul 29, 2019)

Shiroryu said:


> Im is either #1 or fodder. There’s no middle ground. What’s the point of making Im a top tier, but weaker than Akainu?


he gave Akainu way too much of a hype ... and underrate strongest thing ever Prime Teach ... and you are right about how should Imu work

but this is people list ... 

not a single per of people in fandom have same list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Critical Mindset (Jul 29, 2019)

Shiroryu said:


> Im is either #1 or fodder. There’s no middle ground. What’s the point of making Im a top tier, but weaker than Akainu?



I think as of right now that Imu is the strongest second only to Kaido, but as we get closer to the “end times” Akainu will have become stronger and so much so that he will be the final villain for Luffy (and Luffy will never beat kaido ina 1vs1 as no one will). And in the SBS it pretty much confirmed that Akainu is PK level


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 25, 2019)

In their prime. You can include up to two people on the same rank if you view them to be equals or extremely close to it.
1. Gol D. Roger/Edward Newgate
2. Charlotte Linlin/Kaido
3. Rocks D.Xebec
4. Shanks /Monkey D. Dragon
5. Shiki
6. Monkey D. Garp
7. Sengoku
8. Marshall D.Teach
9. Mihawk/Ryuma
10. Sakazuki/Kuzan
11. Silvers Rayleigh/Scopper Gaban
12. Kozuki Oden
13. Borsalino/Kong
14. Issho/Green Bull
15. Benn Beckman

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gianfi (Dec 25, 2019)

Up until now (so no EOS Luffy, BB etc)
1) Gol D. Roger
2) Rocks D. Xebec
3) Edwar D. Newgate
4) Monkey D. Garp
5) Kaido
6) Charlotte Linlin 
7) Shanks
8) Akainu
9) Shiki
10) Current Teach
11) Aokiji
12) Sengoku
13) Dragon
14) Kizaru
15) Mihawk

more or less


----------



## Sabco (Dec 25, 2019)

1. Roger
2. Whitebeard
3. Xebec
4. Garp
5. Akainu and Shanks
6. Dragon
7. Big Meme and Kaido
8 Sengoku
9. Blackbeard
10. Kizaru
11. Mihawk
12. Aokiji
13. Greenbull
14. Rayleigh
15. Fujitora

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 25, 2019)

*current* top:
1. Akainu ~ Mihawk ~ Kaidou

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trance (Dec 25, 2019)

1. me
2. my hand
3. my other hand
4. not you
5. roger/rocks/wb/garp
6. kaido/rayleigh/sengoku
8. akainu/meme/aokiji/shanks/mihawk
9. fujitora/kizaru/ryokugyu
10. you

not ranking dragon yet btw


----------



## Beast (Dec 25, 2019)

No point in doing EpS other then the [Blocked Domain] anything can happen to all the current top tiers including BB, everyone in the list is in their prime.

Roger/ WB/ Garp

Rox (could be in either group)

Kaidou/ Akainu/ Dragon

Shank/ Sengoku/ Shiki/ BM/ Aokiji

Mihawk/ Kizaru/ BB/ Fuji/ GB/ Ray

Oden/ Ben/ Scopper/ Sabo (if he isn’t mortally wounded)


----------



## RayanOO (Dec 25, 2019)

Where do you all put Prime Ryuma and Prime Oars ? They can be very high in the power ranking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Dec 25, 2019)

as of now, all in Prime


*Gold Roger*
*Edward Newgate*
*Rock D Xebec*
*Monkey D Garp*
*Shanks*
*Kaido*
*Big Mom*
*Teach*
*Shiki*
*Mihawk*
*Dark King*
*Ryuma*
*Akainu*
*Dragon *
*Sengoku*
*Kuzan*
*Kong*
*Kizaru*
*Fujitora*
*Green Bull*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bash24 (Dec 25, 2019)

Only posting current and past characters.

Pk tier: Roger, Prime WB
Low PK tier: Rocks, Prime Garp, Kaido

Yonko tier: Shanks, BM, Mihawk, Akainu, Dragon, BB, Prime Ray, Prime Sengoku, Prime Shiki

No idea where to put characters like Kong and Ryuma.


----------



## Luke (Dec 25, 2019)

Excluding Blackbeard, Im. 

1. Roger
2. Whitebeard
3. Garp
4. Kaidou
5. Shanks
6. Akainu
7. Big Mom
8. Dragon
9. Rayleigh
10. Mihawk
11. Kizaru
12. Aokiji
13. Sengoku
14. Ryokugyu
15. Fujitora

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaptainCommander (Dec 25, 2019)

Im
Luffy
Marshall
Roger
Xebec
Garp
Yonko
Five Elders


----------



## MAAster (Dec 25, 2019)

1.im 
2.EOS luffy
3.EOS blackbeard
4.Prime Momonosuke
5.Prime Coby
6.EOS zoro
7-12.Gorosei
13-15.Kong,Roger,EOS akainu


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Dec 26, 2019)

1) Roger
2) Whitebeard
3) Garp
4) Sengoku
5) Akainu
6) Kaido
7) Mihawk
8) Aokiji
9) Shanks
10) Kizaru
11) Big Mom
12) Kong
13) Rayleigh
14) Blackbeard
15) Marco

With the exception of Roger, Whitebeard, Blackbeard and Marco, this isn’t in any particular order. I might be forgetting some people.


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 26, 2019)

Excluding Im & Gorosei, in no particular order

ROX
Roger
Garp
Whitebeard
Big Meme
Kaido
Sengoku
Shiki
Zephyr
Kong
Rayleigh
Ryuuma
Akainu
Aokiji
Kizaru
Green Bull
Fujitora
Mihawk
Shanks
Dragon
You can't have top 15 all time list. It's bound to be at least 20.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 26, 2019)

#1 for now should be either Roger/WB or just WB tbh


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Dec 26, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> #1 for now should be either Roger/WB or just WB tbh


Didn’t Roger break even with WB while he was sick?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 26, 2019)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Didn’t Roger break even with WB while he was sick?


Him being sick was never stated to have made him weaker

And Wb didnt seem to have used his Gura


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 26, 2019)

The devil is in the bolded part. @RossellaFiamingo 



Sherlōck said:


> Excluding Im & Gorosei, *in no particular order*
> 
> ROX
> Roger
> ...


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 26, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> The devil is in the bolded part. @RossellaFiamingo


Yea I read that too late. Noticed after the rep comment.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Dec 26, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> The devil is in the bolded part. @RossellaFiamingo


It’s common sense, no? WB also ran from the Marines while Roger trashed them and told them to bring Garp or Sengoku if they were going to start a fight with him and his crew.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 26, 2019)

I didn't need it back.


----------



## Shiroryu (Dec 26, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Him being sick was never stated to have made him weaker
> 
> And Wb didnt seem to have used his Gura


In their final fight, the one before their talk about the One Piece and the true history, WB was the only one who emerged from that battle with scars


----------



## Patrick (Dec 27, 2019)

Its difficult to say at the moment. Im and the Gorosei could be amongst the strongest ever or they could just be frail old men who let others do the dirty work. No real way of knowing yet.

Next we get characters where we know that they are/were strong but the extent is a bit up in the air as well. This includes Xebec, Mihawk, Dragon, Ryogokyu among others. All of them could be as strong as Roger but they could just as well be among the weaker top tiers.


----------



## convict (Dec 27, 2019)

1-2. Roger/WB
3-6. Kaido/Garp/Ryuma/Xebec
7-12. Shanks/Mihawk/Rayleigh/Meme/Akainu/Dragon
13-18. Shiki/Sengoku/Kong/Aokiji/Kizaru/Teach
19-24. Fujitora/Ryukogyu/Beckman/Marco/Scopper/Oden
25-26. King/Luffy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stealthblack (Dec 27, 2019)

1) wb
2) roger
3)garp
4)akainu
5) judge
5)xebec
6)dragon
7)shanks
8) aokiji
9) fujitora
10)kizaru
11)greenbull
12)kong
13)sengoku
14)shiki
15)tsuru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eliyua23 (Dec 27, 2019)

IMU 
Roger
Rocks 
White Beard 
Dragon 
Shanks 
Kaido
Akainu
Garp 
Black Beard 
Mihawk 
Ralyeigh
Gorosei 
Big Mom 
Sengoku


----------



## Turrin (Dec 27, 2019)

-
Anyway I would say roughly

1. Joy Boy* / Prime-Roger / Rocks / Imu*

2. Prime WB / Sick-Roger

3. Sick- Old WB / Kaidou*

4. Mihawk / Ryuuma* / Dragon / Big Mom / Prime Garp* / Prime Sengoku*

5. P1-Akainu / Shanks (1 Arm) /  Old Raleigh / Old Garp / Old Sengoku / P1 Aokiji / P1 Kizaru* / Ben Beckman* / MF Teach

6. Marco / Sabo / Edward Weevil* / Green Bull* / Fujitora* / Hancock* / Yami Teach

6. Luffy Start of Wano/ Katakuri / King* / Doflamingo / Kuma* / Ace / etc...

Closest I can get and those with * can easily be moved up or down


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 27, 2019)

Turrin said:


> -
> Anyway I would say roughly
> 
> 1. Joy Boy* / Prime-Roger / Rocks / Imu*
> ...



Sick and Old WB is Mid Diff and High Diff Material for current Yonko respectively. And no where was it stated that Roger's sickness affected his fighting ability so him being above Prime Beard and Prime Yonko is just head canon.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 28, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Sick and Old WB is Mid Diff and High Diff Material for current Yonko respectively. And no where was it stated that Roger's sickness affected his fighting ability so him being above Prime Beard and Prime Yonko is just head canon.


Depends what Sick / Old WB your talking about; if you mean by the end of MF when he suffered hundreds of other injuries and was weakening from being off his IV; then sure. But if you mean Sick/Old WB right when he started MF before any of that; then no he’s beating all the Yonko; except maybe Kaidou, but I think Kaidou also likely looses; as WB is WSP according to Buggy whose opinion I trust given his experience on Rogers ship.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 28, 2019)

Turrin said:


> Depends what Sick / Old WB your talking about; if you mean by the end of MF when he suffered hundreds of other injuries and was weakening from being off his IV; then sure. But if you mean Sick/Old WB right when he started MF before any of that; then no he’s beating all the Yonko; except maybe Kaidou, but I think Kaidou also likely looses; as WB is WSP according to Buggy whose opinion I trust given his experience on Rogers ship.


Buggy hasn't seen WB in decades. If he saw Newgate in IV Drips he wouldn't make such a statement.


----------



## Edogawa (Dec 28, 2019)

1. Akainu - Fujitora - Aokiji - Kizaru

2. Roger - Whitebeard - Kaido - Big Mom - Blackbeard

3. Mihawk - Shanks - Beckman

4. Luffy - Katakuri 

5. Cracker - Doflamingo

Other characters I would include are Marco, Ace, Jozu, Zoro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turrin (Dec 28, 2019)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Buggy hasn't seen WB in decades. If he saw Newgate in IV Drips he wouldn't make such a statement.


If Oda made a big deal about WB weakening so much he was no longer WSM or WSP due to his illness I would agree. But this never happens or is even implied in canon. So until we get some statement to this effect; I take Sengoku and Buggy’s statements seriously enough to give WB the edge here.


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 28, 2019)

Roger, WB
Kaido, Garp
Rocks
Big Mom
Shanks
Teach
Sengoku
Akainu


----------



## Soldierofficial (Dec 28, 2019)

Roger ~ Prime Whitebeard
Prime Shiki 
Prime Garp
Rocks
Prime Sengoku ~ Prime Kong
Kaido
Blackbeard ~ Akainu 
Aokiji ~ Dragon
Big Mom
Prime Ryuma
Shanks ~ Mihawk
Prime Rayleigh 
Kizaru 
Fujitora ~ Greenbull
Kozuki Oden ~ Scopper Gaban


----------



## Gledania (Dec 28, 2019)

1 WB / Roger
2 Garp / Kaido
3 Big mom
4 Shanks / Mihawk / Akainu / Ao kiji /  Dragon
5 Kizaru / Fujitora / Green bull


I don't know where to put :

Ryuuma / Current Teach / Prime Z / Shiki / Oden / Rox / Imu

Oden ... depend on wether he was defeated fair or not by kaido , I might even concidere him as a FM tier.

Teach will be above everyone in EoS bar luffy , not sure right now. (perhaps oda will give him an third DF ?)

Prime Z is a unkown.

Same for Imu/Gorosei. Imu might be finak vilain but not neccesary final opponent.

Shiki was defeated by garp and sengoku combined, but still could put a fight for them and destroyed *half marine ford*.

Rox was Roger rival thought we don't know much of his strenght back in time, nor the circumstances of his defeat. Hell he could have been betrayed in mid battle. 














*Spoiler*: __ 




Ryuuma will probably end up as the strongest character ever been after luffy and zoro


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 29, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Shiki was defeated by garp and sengoku combined, but still could put a fight for *half a day* and destroy *half marine ford*.



Where are you getting the half day from? Or that Shiki destroyed half marine ford ?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> Where are you getting the half day from? Or that Shiki destroyed half marine ford ?


I checked.
hmm the half a day was wrong.
The half marine ford was written in the officilal french translation and the anime.
I also found it in this website : 

I will ask SubtereanErrorist in arlong park forum for the raw later


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 29, 2019)

Gledania said:


> The half marine ford was written in the officilal french translation and the anime.
> 
> I also found it in this website :



I am not disputing that half MF destroyed statement (though by the look of it I doubt even 20% was destroyed).

I am disputing your word that Shiki destroyed half of MF. Three top tier were fighting there. One of them can lift islands and smash them, other one can send devastating shockwave & the last one destroys mountains for practice. They all contributed to the destruction. The fact that only half of MF was destroyed is a miracle in itself.


----------



## Jo Ndule (Dec 29, 2019)

1. Kaido*
2. Roger/WB
4. BM
5. Xebec*
6. Shiki
7. Sengoku/Garp
9. Akainu/Shanks
11. Current Teach/Old sick WB
12-15  Kizaru/Kuzan/Oden/Prime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Dec 29, 2019)

Edogawa said:


> 1. Akainu - Fujitora - Aokiji - Kizaru
> 
> 2. Roger - Whitebeard - Kaido - Big Mom - Blackbeard
> 
> ...


What the freaking hell????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaptainCommander (Dec 29, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> as of now, all in Prime
> 
> 
> *Gold Roger*
> ...



How the heck did you get Akainu>Sengoku>Kong? Is it opposite day?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> *Shanks*
> 
> *Kaido*
> 
> ...



All those guys below shanks are actually = or above him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Dec 29, 2019)

Gledania said:


> All those guys below shanks are actually = or above him.



I would agree if you consider Kaido or Big Mom above him as of now

but the rest... I have no reason to change my mind ... I call you if I did



CaptainCommander said:


> How the heck did you get Akainu>Sengoku>Kong? Is it opposite day?



Akainu have better feats than Sengoku
and Kong have no feat
while all have same rank


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> I would agree if you consider Kaido or Big Mom above him as of now
> 
> but the rest... I have no reason to change my mind ... I call you if I did



I think it's pretty obvious teach will defeat Shanks


----------



## Red Admiral (Dec 29, 2019)

Gledania said:


> I think it's pretty obvious teach will defeat Shanks



even if that ever happen and Oda let himself be predictable that much

not current version of him would do that


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> even if that ever happen and Oda let himself be predictable that much



The problem is that luffy will never fight shanks for the PK title.

1 They are like father and son. No serious fight incoming.
2  Shanks sacrified his hand for luffy , and the new era , he don't want the PK title. He bet the on the next generation.
3 No other potential role rather than getting defeated by BB


----------



## CaptainCommander (Dec 29, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> I would agree if you consider Kaido or Big Mom above him as of now
> 
> but the rest... I have no reason to change my mind ... I call you if I did
> 
> ...



They were all Fleet Admiral but not at the same time. Even if you're insane enough to rank Akainu over old versions this is Prime for each. Prime Kong>Prime Sengoku>>>Old Sengoku>still stronger than Akainu


----------



## Red Admiral (Dec 30, 2019)

CaptainCommander said:


> They were all Fleet Admiral but not at the same time. Even if you're insane enough to rank Akainu over old versions this is Prime for each. Prime Kong>Prime Sengoku>>>Old Sengoku>still stronger than Akainu



first of all be civil and speak like a human being

2nd I don't give a rat ass about your fan fictions about Sengoku or Kong .... come back when you have some thing on screen to back up your word



Gledania said:


> The problem is that luffy will never fight shanks for the PK title.
> 
> 1 They are like father and son. No serious fight incoming.
> 2  Shanks sacrified his hand for luffy , and the new era , he don't want the PK title. He bet the on the next generation.
> 3 No other potential role rather than getting defeated by BB



Roger himself can fight Prime BB and he would fall ...

Shanks being near Prime BB level is good enough to being strongest as of now tbh

and there is a legit chance Shanks be around during the final war


Roger himself was the strongest but he didn't beat Whitebeard , Garp or Shiki or even maybe Xebec in one Vs one

winning a 1 Vs 1 or titles are not enough for the measurement


----------



## Steven (Dec 30, 2019)

Fandom Shanks is most likely the strongest with his moonlevel Haki-Laser-Beams


----------



## ho11ow (Dec 30, 2019)

Sea king
Stair
Door
Ropes
Gun
..


----------



## Beast (Dec 30, 2019)

ho11ow said:


> Sea king
> Stair
> Door
> Ropes
> ...


Fists> Seaking

Axe> Gun> Sword


----------



## CaptainCommander (Dec 30, 2019)

Red Admiral said:


> first of all be civil and speak like a human being
> 
> 2nd I don't give a rat ass about your fan fictions about Sengoku or Kong .... come back when you have some thing on screen to back up your word
> 
> ...



Lol talk about being civil while calling the truth fan fiction. Classic response to just neg rep instead admit you're wrong or pose a counter argument.

You said u rank em for their position yet you don't take that into account properly

You neg Kong for being feat less, but then why even include him

Call Akainu better feats . .  you mean for for getting his insides blown up and crying into a hole?


----------



## Gledania (Dec 30, 2019)

MasterBeast said:


> Fists> Seaking
> 
> Axe> Gun> Sword



swords > fists

Swords killed roger.


----------



## Fel1x (Dec 30, 2019)

1)Imu
2)Xebec
3)Roger=Prime WB
4)Kaido or Prime Garp



for now. 

Shanks might be above Kaido in the end

as for Xebec, yeah he was Roger's only rival blah blah blah. but it took 2 strongest peoplpe from marine and pirate society to defeat him

P.S. guys, why are you even including EoS versions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Dec 31, 2019)

CaptainCommander said:


> You neg Kong for being feat less, but then why even include him
> 
> Call Akainu better feats . .  you mean for for getting his insides blown up and crying into a hole?




I need to explain myself to likes of you? lol

I added Kong cause as of now his hype/rank would place him there until more info
and if you are so blind you didn't saw Akainu feats in MF or PH ... go read the manga

so ... stop wasting my time and come back when you had arguments


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Dec 31, 2019)

_Roger/ Whitebeard
Garp/ Xebec/ Kaido/ Shanks/ Big Mom/ Akainu/ Sengoku
Kong/ Dragon/ Rayleigh/ Scopper/ Mihawk/ Aokiji

All at their best. Kizaru, Fujitora and Green Bull would be just slightly bellow and on the general level of the characters listed in the third line.

I guess i missed Shiki. He should be in probably the third line, maybe second. No idea who to kick though, so he goes in there and it's a top 16._


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2020)

*>*Roger - Garp - Whitebeard - Xebec
*>*Big Mom - Kaido - Shanks - Yonkou Era Whitebeard
*>*Current Blackbeard - Akainu - Aokiji - Kizaru - Fujitora - Sengoku - Mihawk - Marineford Whitebeard - Old Garp
*>*Current Luffy

I honestly don't know where to place Shiki. And I also omitted guys like Dragon and Imu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Jan 3, 2020)

just here to inform the imu bandwagoners that you can be the big bad without being the strongest


----------



## Quipchaque (Jan 3, 2020)

Rakuyo said:


> just here to inform the imu bandwagoners that you can be the big bad without being the strongest



Don't get your hopes up lol. When someone is being setup as the ultimate villain that Fights the Main Character at his strongest he has to be the strongest chara. It's like expecting Yhwach or Kaguya not to be the strongest. That's just not Happening.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2020)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Yhwach or Kaguya



For the sake of the entire fandom I hope Imu is nothing like those two.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 3, 2020)

Imu will be a hot girl.

100%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaptainCommander (Jan 3, 2020)

Red Admiral said:


> I need to explain myself to likes of you? lol
> 
> I added Kong cause as of now his hype/rank would place him there until more info
> and if you are so blind you didn't saw Akainu feats in MF or PH ... go read the manga
> ...



Sooo Rude!! Ya need a time out

You admit the importance of rank now use your head and follow that thought to its logical conclusion. King Kong>Budda>Lava boy.

If you must bring up feats, bring up ones that actually prove superiority. Not whatever random feats Akainu has that mean nothing at all.


----------



## Alakazam (Feb 5, 2020)

Roger/WB
Garp/Xebec
Dragon/Rayleigh/Shanks/Mihawk/Mom/Akainu
Shiki/Sengoku/Aokiji/Kizaru/Beckman/Scopper
Fujitora/Ryukogyu/Roo/Marco/Oden (still unsettled)


----------



## Luis209 (Feb 5, 2020)

My bet for now would be something like this:

No specific order - Roger, Whitebeard, Kaido, Garp, Mihawk, Shanks, Big Mom, Rayleigh, Akainu, Xebec, Aokiji, Kizaru, Dragon, Sengoku, Blackbeard


----------



## Law (Feb 5, 2020)

1. Luffy
2-3. Imu/Blackbeard
4. Roger/Whitebeard
5. Zoro
6. Xebec/Garp
7. Shanks/Mihawk
8. Big Mom/Kaido
9. Law/Kid
10. Rayleigh
11. Sengoku
12. Akainu/Dragon
13. Kuzan
14. Sanji
15. Smoker

All at their strongest (i.e. 2 leg Kuzan, prime Garp and EoS BB). Koby could be 5/6 if Oda decides to make him Luffy's marine rival.


----------



## Red Admiral (Feb 6, 2020)

update on Oden


*Gold Roger*
*Edward Newgate*
*Rock D Xebec*
*Monkey D Garp*
*Shanks*
*Kaido*
*Big Mom*
*Teach*
*Shiki*
*Mihawk*
*Dark King*
*Ryuma*
*Akainu*
*Dragon*
*Sengoku*
*Kuzan*
*Kong*
*Kizaru*
*Oden *
*Ben Beckman*
*Fujitora*
*Green Bull*
*Marco*
*Sabo*
*Current Luffy*
*King*
*Katakuri*
*Rain*
*Lucky Roo*
*Yassop*


----------



## CaptainCommander (Feb 6, 2020)

Red Admiral said:


> update on Oden
> 
> 
> *Gold Roger*
> ...



Why would Newgate be stronger than Xebec?


----------



## Red Admiral (Feb 6, 2020)

CaptainCommander said:


> Why would Newgate be stronger than Xebec?


cause he is the 2nd greatest pirate by bounty in history 
cause he is the strongest man in his Prime above Garp and Yonko
cause he is equal to Roger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stealthblack (Feb 6, 2020)

After this chapter, I'm sure kaidou is not even top 5 from the guys that still live and are in their prime.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 6, 2020)

EoS Luffy
EoS Blackbeard
EoS Zoro
Roger / Prime Whitebeard
Xebec / Prime Garp
Prime Sengoku / Prime Rayleigh / Shiki

That’s if the viz translation for Zoro and Roger is correct


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 6, 2020)

Imu (?)
Gol D Roger 
Edward Newgate (prime)
Monkey D Garp (prime)
Rocks D Xebec
Akainu 
Kaido 
Monkey D Dragon
Shanks 
Mihawk
Aokiji 
Kizaru
Shiki (prime) 
Marshall D Teach (post TS)
Edward Newgate (old sick) 
Sengoku (prime)
Silvers Rayleigh (prime)
Big Mom
Ryukogyu (?)
Fujitora 
Monkey D Garp (old)
Oden

This is the absolute top as for now. EoS we will see Rufy, Teach and maybe Zoro on top, and who knows, Sabo maybe (I hope not). And after Wano Rufy is going to enter the top dogs territory, maybe Zoro too.


----------



## Blade (Feb 6, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> For the sake of the entire fandom I hope Imu is nothing like those two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaptainCommander (Feb 6, 2020)

Red Admiral said:


> cause he is the 2nd greatest pirate by bounty in history
> cause he is the strongest man in his Prime above Garp and Yonko
> cause he is equal to Roger



None of those reasons are as good as Xebec being Pop's boss and greatest rival to Roger.


----------



## Yuji (Feb 6, 2020)

Coincidence?

Prime Zoro top 3


----------



## Red Admiral (Feb 7, 2020)

CaptainCommander said:


> None of those reasons are as good as Xebec being Pop's boss and greatest rival to Roger.


Xebec CAN be above Roger

but the claim need more back up

being greatest rival is not an end game cause Whitebeard and Roger were not even real rivals ...



Yuji said:


> Coincidence?
> 
> Prime Zoro top 3



Zoro would be better swordsman than Roger .... good for him

but Roger would high diff his ass


----------



## Yuji (Feb 7, 2020)

Red Admiral said:


> Zoro would be better swordsman than Roger .... good for him
> 
> but Roger would high diff his ass



It's okay I know why that comment upset you... because Shanks is also a swordsman.

Roger - only used a sword to fight, he uses named attacks with his sword, no evidence points to him being anything other than a swordsman.

Red Admiral: *Not a swordsman
*
Shanks - Only used a sword to fight, former rival is the world's strongest swordsman, has a named sword, no evidence points to him being anything other than a swordsman.

Red Admiral: *Not a swordsman
*
I cast doubt on this.


----------



## Red Admiral (Feb 7, 2020)

Yuji said:


> It's okay I know why that comment upset you... because Shanks is also a swordsman.
> 
> Roger - only used a sword to fight, he uses named attacks with his sword, no evidence points to him being anything other than a swordsman.
> 
> ...



Roger is a swordsman

Shanks is a swordsman 


but swordsmanship is a power on it's own

like DF or Haki ...

being best in swordsmanship in history is like
being best in Haki in hostory
having best DF in your era 

sure it give you a massive hype but ONE TERM is NOT over all power


----------



## Yuji (Feb 7, 2020)

Red Admiral said:


> but swordsmanship is a power on it's own
> 
> like DF or Haki ...



No it isn't, being a swordsman marks who you are as a fighter. That's why there's no 'world's best haki user' title, there is no 'world's strongest devil fruit user' title. If Oda marks you as a swordsman, Mihawk is whooping you... and so is EoS Zoro.


----------



## Red Admiral (Feb 7, 2020)

Yuji said:


> No it isn't, being a swordsman marks who you are as a fighter. That's why there's no 'world's best haki user' title, there is no 'world's strongest devil fruit user' title. If Oda marks you as a swordsman, Mihawk is whooping you... and so is EoS Zoro.



if WSS was about over all power ... Roger would be his era WSS ... but guess he is not ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2020)

Red Admiral said:


> if WSS was about over all power ... Roger would be his era WSS ... but guess he is not ...


how do you know he wasnt ?
how do you know there was a WSS title in use at that time as in present ?


----------



## Red Admiral (Feb 7, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> how do you know he wasnt ?
> how do you know there was a WSS title in use at that time as in present ?



we can't prove the unknown ...

all we can do is to point out the known and judge by it

Oda didn't gave Roger the title of WSS when he had the chance and he give the titles in FIRST INTRO ALL THE TIME
for all we know there is no swordsman above Roger in terms of over all power 

and if there be no WSS during time of Roger

it means WSS is not over all power related cause if it was Roger would be


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2020)

Oda didnt give either flashback Roger or flashback WB the WSM title either, yet one of them (WB according to db) was WSM


----------



## Red Admiral (Feb 7, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Oda didnt give either flashback Roger or flashback WB the WSM title either, yet one of them (WB according to db) was WSM



cause by the time of flash back Whitebeard didn't had his title ...

but Roger ... we saw him until his LAST ACTIVE day


----------



## Turrin (Feb 7, 2020)

Red Admiral said:


> we can't prove the unknown ...
> 
> all we can do is to point out the known and judge by it
> 
> ...


Or Roger strongest ability isnt his Swordsmanship

Like it doesn’t even make sense that Roger Swordsmanship would be his main skill since WB matched that with his Bisento without even needing the Gura Fruit. It’s extremely obvious Roger had something else


----------



## Red Admiral (Feb 7, 2020)

Turrin said:


> Or Roger strongest ability isnt his Swordsmanship
> 
> Like it doesn’t even make sense that Roger Swordsmanship would be his main skill since WB matched that with his Bisento without even needing the Gura Fruit. It’s extremely obvious Roger had something else



I know ... but they are Zoro fans ... their logic and ours are not same


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2020)

Turrin said:


> Or Roger strongest ability isnt his Swordsmanship
> 
> Like it doesn’t even make sense that Roger Swordsmanship would be his main skill since WB matched that with his Bisento without even needing the Gura Fruit. It’s extremely obvious Roger had something else


Gura Primebeard was WSM and >= Roger


----------



## Turrin (Feb 7, 2020)

Red Admiral said:


> I know ... but they are Zoro fans ... their logic and ours are not same


I’ve more see Anti-Zoro fans argue this Roger is a swordsman BS to try and de-hype Mihawk achieving a black blade as a way to de hype Zoro’s level at EoS when he beats Mihawk. 

Im a Zoro fan and I don’t think Roger primarily a Swordsman; I believe Mihawk would beat Roger in a Sword duel.


----------



## Red Admiral (Feb 7, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Gura Primebeard was WSM and >= Roger



wtf is Gura Prime Beard ... Gura Prime Beard is Prime beard ... why add Gura to it?



Turrin said:


> I’ve more see Anti-Zoro fans argue this Roger is a swordsman BS to try and de-hype Mihawk achieving a black blade as a way to de hype Zoro’s level at EoS when he beats Mihawk.
> 
> Im a Zoro fan and I don’t think Roger primarily a Swordsman; I believe Mihawk would beat Roger in a Sword duel.



it's fair to say that

but

Roger was WSS fan fiction
Zoro > Roger wank fic

are just sad


----------



## Turrin (Feb 7, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Gura Primebeard was WSM and >= Roger


Roger was Sick and was still relatively equal to WB. So Prime Roger > Prime WB.

But anyway the fact that WB and Roger are close; and WB is marching Roger with just his Bisento and Haki; should tell you that Roger has something else to match Gura Fruit or they wouldn’t be close



Red Admiral said:


> it's fair to say that
> 
> but
> 
> ...


True only Luffy is likely to surpass Roger.


Mihawk was weaker then Old/Sick WB; while Roger was matching Prime WB while Sick himself. So even if we wank Mihawk to being only slightly weaker then Old/Sick WB; that would still mean Zoro is at best Old/Sick WB, or marginally stronger then him when he Extreme diffs Mihawk.

Only way Zoro could get above that ceiling is if Mihawk isn’t his final enemy or if Mihawk gets a power up like a DF; if he joins BB pirates as I predict


----------



## CaptainCommander (Feb 7, 2020)

Red Admiral said:


> Xebec CAN be above Roger
> 
> but the claim need more back up
> 
> ...



Whitebeard is outright stated to rival roger so you're wrong about that. Unless you mean healthy Roger, cause it is true he put a whooping on Whitey and his whole crew back then.

You need more evidence to put whitebeard over the leader of Rocks Pirates.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Feb 7, 2020)

EOS?

IMU
Luffy
Black Beard
Roger
Rocks
White Beard
Akainu
Dragon
Mihawk
Shanks
Zoro
Rayleigh
Kaido
Big Mom
Garp
Admirals/Marco


----------



## Red Admiral (Feb 8, 2020)

CaptainCommander said:


> You need more evidence to put whitebeard over the leader of Rocks Pirates.



Roger beat Xebec
Roger didn't beat Whitebeard

more?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2020)

there is 0 reason to think Xebec was equal to Roger and Primebeard


----------



## CaptainCommander (Feb 8, 2020)

Red Admiral said:


> Roger beat Xebec
> Roger didn't beat Whitebeard
> 
> more?



Are you stupid or trolling?

Roger beat Rocks, Whitey was part of rocks as only a fraction of its strength at that. Roger beat Whitey.


----------



## Draco Bolton (Feb 8, 2020)

No EoS

1-Founder Ymir (Im for the uncultured)
2-Roger
3-Primebeard
4-Xebec
5-Prime Garp
6-Prime Sengoku
7-Kaido
8-Linlin
9-Shanks
10-Prime Rayleigh
11-Sakazuki
12-Current Teach
13-Mihawk
14-Dragon
15-Kuzan
16-Borsalino
17-Fujitora
18-Greenbull
19-Beckman
20-Weevil
21-Current Luffy
22-Sabo
23-Katakuri
24-Marco
25-King

Damn I made top 25 instead 15. Too bad.

Please don't be offended and enraged if your fav is below someone you think he is weak (*stare at Mihawk fans*). It's just my humble opinion about fictionnal characters.

Edit: I forgot Lord Lolden sama. He is probably around Beckman level.


----------



## Red Admiral (Feb 8, 2020)

CaptainCommander said:


> Are you stupid or trolling?
> 
> Roger beat Rocks, Whitey was part of rocks as only a fraction of its strength at that. Roger beat Whitey.



no , but I guess you are 

only cause Whitebeard was part of Rock it don't mean Roger beat him in the fight before facing Xebec

100s other thing could have happened 


- Being strongest man over Garp
- Being 2nd greatest pirate ever
- Being EQUAL in POWER by Roger

all would give Whitebeard edge over Xebec being Roger worst enemy or ruling over Rock


Xebec can be above WB
Xebec can be above Roger

I don't know so I don't care

I'm merely pointing out the claims that story gave us so far


----------



## Luis209 (Feb 8, 2020)

The question would be, why would Xebec be above Whitebeard with the knowlege we have so far? 

Whitebeard was the only man to tie with the Pirate King and it's pretty obvious Newgate wasn't in his prime when he was part of Rocks, neither seemed to be Roger.


----------



## Yuji (Feb 8, 2020)

Luis209 said:


> The question would be, why would Xebec be above Whitebeard with the knowlege we have so far?



Because Xebec was called Roger's 'greatest rival', Whitebeard was only Roger's equal.

Therefore it follows that Xebec would be greater than Roger's equal, not to mention Roger needed help to take him out.


----------



## Luis209 (Feb 8, 2020)

Yuji said:


> Because Xebec was called Roger's 'greatest rival', Whitebeard was only Roger's equal.
> 
> Therefore it follows that Xebec would be greater than Roger's equal, not to mention Roger needed help to take him out.


He was Roger greatest rival, because Whitebeard wasn't intetested in conquering the world or finding One Piece, thus he never was really a rival to Roger. In terms of strength Whitebeard was the only one to equal Roger and as far as I know, Roger needed help to take down the whole crew, not just Xebec. Not that such fact matter, because Roger, Whitebeard and the rest weren 't in their prime, by the time of the battle.


----------



## Yuji (Feb 8, 2020)

Luis209 said:


> He was Roger greatest rival, because Whitebeard wasn't intetested in conquering the world or finding One Piece, thus he never was really a rival to Roger. In terms of strength Whitebeard was the only one to equal Roger and as far as I know, Roger needed help to take down the whole crew, not just Xebec. Not that such fact matter, because Roger, Whitebeard and the rest weren 't in their prime, by the time of the battle.



Xebex wasn't interested in one piece either, and Roger didn't want to conquer the world, so they were just as much rivals as Whitebeard and Roger. Plus Whitebeard is specifically described as Roger's rival multiple times so I don't see how this point is arguable.

Whitebeard clearly wasn't in his prime, considering he became Roger's equal later on. But Roger could easily have been, people peak at different points in one piece, look at blackbeard and compare him to Shanks who obviously reached his prime much sooner.


----------



## Beast (Feb 8, 2020)

Garp> WB/ Xebec 

[HASHTAG]#facts[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Luis209 (Feb 8, 2020)

Yuji said:


> Xebex wasn't interested in one piece either, and Roger didn't want to conquer the world, so they were just as much rivals as Whitebeard and Roger. Plus Whitebeard is specifically described as Roger's rival multiple times so I don't see how this point is arguable.
> 
> Whitebeard clearly wasn't in his prime, considering he became Roger's equal later on. But Roger could easily have been, people peak at different points in one piece, look at blackbeard and compare him to Shanks who obviously reached his prime much sooner.


Conquering the world and getting One Piece is the same in One piece world.

Being a rival means you have the same interests and fight for the same thing which isn't the case with Roger and Newgate. Xebec  being the greatest rival of Roger doesn't mean he is the strongest because the story showed us he was not. Whitebeard was the strongest opponent, Xebec the greatest rival.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 8, 2020)

Xebex bounty was even lower than WBs

he was Prime Kaido lvl at best tbh


----------



## Beast (Feb 8, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Xebex bounty was even lower than WBs
> 
> he was Prime Kaido lvl at best tbh


Stronger then Kaidou but weaker then WB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Feb 9, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Garp> WB/ Xebec
> 
> [HASHTAG]#facts[/HASHTAG][/QUOTE



Sengoku is calling Whitebeard is strongest man in the world while Garp is setting next to him
Garp is calling Whitebeard the king of seas


----------



## Beast (Feb 9, 2020)

Red Admiral said:


> Sengoku is calling Whitebeard is strongest man in the world while Garp is setting next to him
> Garp is calling Whitebeard the king of seas


and? 
Garp isn’t a pirate.


----------



## CaptainCommander (Feb 9, 2020)

When will people learn that titles mean nothing if they can't back it up with feats? I mean they called Luffy a Yonko and people are still taking titles as truth . .  WB can be the WSM, and Sakazuki still melts his face off.

Anyway @Red Admiral , @Luis209 already addressed it that Roger and Garp took out all of Rocks, not just Xebec so stop being naive. As far as the argument of bounty goes lol the dude was erased from history. Anyone think a guy like that has any bounty at all, let alone an accurate one?


----------



## Red Admiral (Feb 9, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> and?
> Garp isn’t a pirate.



WORLD STRONGEST MAN .... NOT JUST PIRATE



CaptainCommander said:


> When will people learn that titles mean nothing if they can't back it up with feats? I mean they called Luffy a Yonko and people are still taking titles as truth . .  WB can be the WSM, and Sakazuki still melts his face off.
> 
> Anyway @Red Admiral , @Luis209 already addressed it that Roger and Garp took out all of Rocks, not just Xebec so stop being naive. As far as the argument of bounty goes lol the dude was erased from history. Anyone think a guy like that has any bounty at all, let alone an accurate one?



it's about the portrayal

and AS OF NOW Whitebeard have it better

I myself vote for Xebec in a Xebec Vs Whitebeard poll

but that was my PERSONAL take

when you claim Xebec have better CLAIM ... I fight you in name of fairness and justice


p.s

idgaf about titles BUT
Whitebeard title after Roger death is canon
cause wehn many top tiers call you strongest .... you are/were


----------



## Beast (Feb 9, 2020)

Red Admiral said:


> WORLD STRONGEST MAN .... NOT JUST PIRATE


He was introduced as the worlds strongest pirate and later WSM... if you’ve read some of my posts... you would see that I already said I don’t think marines are up for these type titles.

No marine is being called WSS even if say Fuji was stronger then Mihawk.


----------



## Red Admiral (Feb 9, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> He was introduced as the worlds strongest pirate and later WSM... if you’ve read some of my posts... you would see that I already said I don’t think marines are up for these type titles.
> 
> No marine is being called WSS even if say Fuji was stronger then Mihawk.




Marine are not up there cause Pirates always are better than them ... and also


when Sengoku is calling Whitebeard "becareful , he is the world strongest man" 

it means Sengoku consider him (his Prime version) to be world strongest man ... 

since Senoku know almost 100% how strong is Garp ...

it prove WB > Garp


----------



## Beast (Feb 9, 2020)

Red Admiral said:


> Marine are not up there cause Pirates always are better than them ... and also
> 
> 
> when Sengoku is calling Whitebeard "becareful , he is the world strongest man"
> ...


... 

All three worlds strongest titles are a contradiction to each other... so no. 

As I’ve said marines don’t not get these titles. Nothing further to discuss. 

Garp already beat WB and his captain.


----------



## Dunno (Feb 9, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> ...
> 
> All three worlds strongest titles are a contradiction to each other... so no.
> 
> ...


There are no contradictions. Mihawk is the strongest swordsman. Whitebeard is the world's strongest man, meaning he is stronger than Mihawk and Kaido. Kaido is known as the world's strongest creature, which doesn't include old Whitebeard (and wouldn't contradict anything even if it did) and doesn't mean he is stronger than anyone in particular. There's no possible contradiction when it comes to these statuses.


----------



## Beast (Feb 9, 2020)

Dunno said:


> There are no contradictions. Mihawk is the strongest swordsman. Whitebeard is the world's strongest man, meaning he is stronger than Mihawk and Kaido. Kaido is known as the world's strongest creature, which doesn't include old Whitebeard (and wouldn't contradict anything even if it did) and doesn't mean he is stronger than anyone in particular. There's no possible contradiction when it comes to these statuses.


WB Is the worlds strongest but has never beaten Roger.

Mihawk is the worlds strongest Swordsman but has never beaten Shanks. 


Kaidou is the worlds strongest creature and 1v1 king, but has never beaten a top tier only a list of Ls and needed assistance against Oden despite the 1v1 thing. 

Other then Oda staying it as fact for 2 of the 3, we have yet to hear anything they’ve done that makes them the worlds strongest. 

Titles like The Hero and PK Have known accomplishments, I’ll take WBs and Mihawk titles I’ll take with a grain of salt, Kaidous even less.


----------



## CaptainCommander (Feb 9, 2020)

Red Admiral said:


> WORLD STRONGEST MAN .... NOT JUST PIRATE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You ranked them otherwise so you're dishonest with yourself holding one view but publicly ranking a stupid one.


----------



## Dunno (Feb 9, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> WB Is the worlds strongest but has never beaten Roger.
> 
> Mihawk is the worlds strongest Swordsman but has never beaten Shanks.
> 
> ...


We don't know if Whitebeard has beaten Roger or not. We don't know if Mihawk has beaten Shanks or not. It is in fact even very likely that Mihawk and Shanks beat each other all the time back when they used to duel. We haven't seen Im do anything immoral either, but doesn't mean that he hasn't done a lot of shady stuff. Just because Oda hasn't shown us something doesn't mean it hasn't happened. The only thing you need to do to be the strongest in your category is be the actual strongest person in the category. The 1v1 thing was also specified by Oda as hearsay, so Kaido needing help against Oden makes sense.


----------



## Red Admiral (Feb 10, 2020)

CaptainCommander said:


> You ranked them otherwise so you're dishonest with yourself holding one view but publicly ranking a stupid one.



well for some one like you being fair can mean being stupid ... and that's why you feel smart about yourself

me ... I'm a simple man ... I consider the possibility but I don't dare to put my personal thought above story


----------



## Red Admiral (Feb 10, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> ...
> 
> All three worlds strongest titles are a contradiction to each other... so no.
> 
> ...



you are missing the point ... Whitebeard case is not merely his title

Shanks said he is on top of the pirate world
Big Mom put him above Kaido and Shanks
Sengoku called him world strongest man
Garp called him the King of the seas
Doffy called him Roger "archenemy"
Mihawk wanted to measure himself to him
Whitebeard said I can't remain strongest for ever

when many well know and top tiers are calling one man the top of the chart ... both for Pirate world and rest of the world

that person have a better argument than rest


Sengku himself said "don't think our big names can give us the win cause THAT MAN can destroy the world"

it imply in Sengku's eyes ... they had no equal to Whitebeard in their side


----------



## Beast (Feb 10, 2020)

Red Admiral said:


> you are missing the point ... Whitebeard case is not merely his title
> 
> Shanks said he is on top of the pirate world
> Big Mom put him above Kaido and Shanks
> ...


you seem to have misunderstood and are just arguing for the seak of it. 

If you think WB was the strongest that’s cool. I just simple said that I don’t think these titles apply to marines. 

You can go in circles as much as you want, we have still have yet to see any interaction between a prime WB and Garp, while they were still very active in the seas. 

Roger vs WB was already a disappointing match up, so I doubt Garp vs WB would be any different. 


Dunno said:


> We don't know if Whitebeard has beaten Roger or not. We don't know if Mihawk has beaten Shanks or not. It is in fact even very likely that Mihawk and Shanks beat each other all the time back when they used to duel. We haven't seen Im do anything immoral either, but doesn't mean that he hasn't done a lot of shady stuff. Just because Oda hasn't shown us something doesn't mean it hasn't happened. The only thing you need to do to be the strongest in your category is be the actual strongest person in the category. The 1v1 thing was also specified by Oda as hearsay, so Kaido needing help against Oden makes sense.


That’s not how it works... they’ve never been mentioned to beat each other... ever, so they haven’t not the other way around. 

Not to mention worlds strongest, is literally one title. WSC/ WSM is a contradiction in itself, when man is > Creature/ Living being... which is a contradiction in basic literature.

As far as we know, apparently both WB had his title during Rogers era and Kaidou was WSC while WB was still alive.


----------



## CaptainCommander (Feb 11, 2020)

@Red Admiral I agree, you are indeed a simple man. Just stick to one view going forward please.


----------



## Red Admiral (Feb 12, 2020)

CaptainCommander said:


> @Red Admiral I agree, you are indeed a simple man. Just stick to one view going forward please.



I rather to be simple and fair
than
narcissistic and without any human manner like you ...


----------



## Gledania (Feb 12, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> If you think WB was the strongest that’s cool. I just simple said that I don’t think these titles apply to marines.



 

Yes. When sengoku Says "Carefull guys , he's the world strongest man !" he means "only for pirates of cours , don't worry , me and ma buddy garp will deal with him".

This is peak of denial  Sengoku foought Roger , WB , and knew garp strenght.
Sengoku claim > You. 

stay mad


----------



## Beast (Feb 12, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Yes. When sengoku Says "Carefull guys , he's the world strongest man !" he means "only for pirates of cours , don't worry , me and ma buddy garp will deal with him".
> 
> This is peak of denial  Sengoku foought Roger , WB , and knew garp strenght.
> Sengoku claim > You.
> ...


I’m not seeing the correlation between my post and yours. 

These titles don’t apply to marines is a simple statement and makes sense... as no marine is ever given these titles. 

Not sure how using characters statements makes any of a difference with my claim.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 12, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> These titles don’t apply to marines is a simple statement and makes sense... as no marine is ever given these titles.



None was worthy. People

viewed white beard stronger than any other man in the marine and Mihawk stronger than any other swordman. 

So no marine took any of the titles.
Otherwise sengoku would have called WB the strongest Pirate and not the strongest man.


MasterBeast said:


> Not sure how using characters statements makes any of a difference with my claim.


It pretty much show that sengoku didn't care wether White beard was or not a pirate. Because he didn't claim he was the strongest pirate , but the strongest man.


----------



## Yuji (Feb 12, 2020)

Marines are no longer men apparently


----------



## Beast (Feb 12, 2020)

Gledania said:


> None was worthy. People
> 
> viewed white beard stronger than any other man in the marine and Mihawk stronger than any other swordman.
> 
> ...


Gled... what did you come here to argue? 

This nonstop bashing gets annoying sometimes especially when you are not making a coherent argument. 

WB is WSM... which is a title. 
A title where someone has to defeat you to take or maybe it doesn’t even work that way. 

Anyway, my point is... Marines do not give themselves these titles as they are in control of a lot of the media and news spread around the world, they paint themselves in one picture aka Hero, Buddha, etc, and the pirates in another Dark King/ PK, WSC, etc in order to make the pirates the villains. 

Ooh you might be thinking well, the WSM title isn’t actually a bad title, that is true but there is also the problem with hot headed youngsters trying to prove themselves, so instead of having their own people attacked it only makes sense to send those type of people against other pirates, fight pirates with pirates. 

Not too mention, the simplist one is the WSS title... if these titles had any kind of good alteration with them, I’m more then sure the marines could have easily hanged Mihawk with his own sword and have Fuji or someone play The New WSS, but it’s not an actual benefit and would cause more harm then good... so in that case, it only makes sense to have pirates have these titles as they would always be endanger of others trying to take the title for themselves (Ace and Zoro) instead of their own marine folk. 

You don’t have to agree with it, that’s not a big deal... but come up with something better then Sengoku knows Roger, WB and Garp etc... I know Sengoku knows Garp and WB, but you have to remember context, why talk about Garp when he isn’t involved in the war and was only suppose to spectate? 

What is sengoku suppose to shout? 
‘WB the worlds strongest but also equal to our hero Garp is on the move!’ ? 
That just sounds stupid and doesn’t cause the same drive foot soldiers as them knowing they are about to face the WSM, kill or be killed type of environment.


----------



## Gledania (Feb 12, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Anyway, my point is... Marines do not give themselves these titles as they are in control of a lot of the media and news spread around the world, they paint themselves in one picture aka Hero, Buddha, etc, and the pirates in another Dark King/ PK, WSC, etc in order to make the pirates the villains.



Marines don't give each others , because *they are not* the ones to give title. Title is given by people overall when they agree that X or Y is stronger in X or Y category because he made Y or X feat.

That's how it work. It's not about being a marine a pirate a baker a spy a dancer or wathever. It's being someone who did a feat great enough for people to call you that way.


MasterBeast said:


> they paint themselves in one picture aka Hero, Buddha, etc, and the pirates in another Dark King/ PK, WSC, etc in order to make the pirates the villains.


That's not the marines , that's the news, and the WG to some extend (and overall people opinions). And no saying X or Y he is strongest man , woman , monster whatever doesn't make him look evil or vilain.



MasterBeast said:


> Ooh you might be thinking well, the WSM title isn’t actually a bad title, that is true but there is also the problem with hot headed youngsters trying to prove themselves, so instead of having their own people attacked it only makes sense to send those type of people against other pirates, fight pirates with pirates.



... I don't get your point here.


MasterBeast said:


> Not too mention, the simplist one is the WSS title... if these titles had any kind of good alteration with them, I’m more then sure the marines could have easily hanged Mihawk with his own sword and have Fuji or someone play The New WSS, but it’s not an actual benefit and would cause more harm then good... so in that case, it only makes sense to have pirates have these titles as they would always be endanger of others trying to take the title for themselves (Ace and Zoro) instead of their own marine folk.



The level of mental gymnastic is this post. O_O

Attributing titles as WSM to their members is a way for the marines to hype their organisations and make them look more dangerous.
Even better , it push people to join their ranks , because the marine would be known as an organisation that breed the greatest tier.



MasterBeast said:


> You don’t have to agree with it, that’s not a big deal... but come up with something better then Sengoku knows Roger, WB and Garp etc... I know Sengoku knows Garp and WB, but you have to remember context, why talk about Garp when he isn’t involved in the war and was only suppose to spectate





the fuck ? Garp wasn't involved in the war???? What are you talking about ?
Sengoku had no reason to dehype the marine strenght. Both him and Garp were there in the war and yet he openly admitted Whitebeard is the strongest. There isn't much to think about.


MasterBeast said:


> ‘WB the worlds strongest but also equal to our hero Garp is on the move!’ ?



He didn't need to add that he is the World strongest man if it's just some garbage rumor. Just that his men should be careful and because he is the strongest pirate. You know that very well.
Sengoku claim is a legit hype > Your opinion on who is the strongest. Titles means shit , true. But sengoku is not "people overall".
1 He faced WB Roger and know how strong is garp
2 He is no retard. He is hyped for his intelligence.
3 He is a legit top tier.
His claim is therefor legit for me.
Pica claim on him defeating Fuji is irrelevant.
People saying Kaido is WSC is irrelevant.
*Sengoku *saying X or Y is the world strongest whatever is a legit hype.

Only way for you to bring me a proof that his opinion is wrong , is to show me someone in the same league with Sengoku explicity saying the contrary. Everyone seem to follow the same idea.


----------



## Beast (Feb 12, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Marines don't give each others , because *they are not* the ones to give title. Title is given by people overall when they agree that X or Y is stronger in X or Y category because he made Y or X feat.
> 
> That's how it work. It's not about being a marine a pirate a baker a spy a dancer or wathever. It's being someone who did a feat great enough for people to call you that way.
> 
> ...


You’re literally arguing to argue at this point. 
It’s kinda the reason a I play the troll in most of my posts... people I understand speak another language here and English isn’t their strong point (heck I was raised and live in England for most my life and I still make the dumbest grammar mistakes) and just seem to just understand how discussions go, everything is a debate to them and without even trying to understand anything, you trying to come up with counter argument. It’s not win or lose, sometimes you can come to an understanding. 

Let me give you an example... I  said the marines (WG in itself) make these titles... you’ve gone and said No, people do... like what do you want me to say? 
Do I ask you who these people are or do I start proving how the WG/ marines are the ones to set bounties and titles? 
I don’t really enjoy reading walls of text for reason, when there is nothing to gain. 


Too make things worse, you’ve gone an completely ignored some of my post and literally just say the opposite of what I had just or disproved, one example... I say Worlds strongest title bring more bad then good, hence why they (marines) wouldn’t give themselves these titles (used zoro and ace an example), you’ve gone and done a complete 360, and go ‘attributing these titles on the marines would make their organisation a stronger tier’ or so emerging along those lines... if you look at what I said and what you said... well you should have your answer by now. 

And well for the rest, i could careless at this point, you don’t plan on changing on your mind so it doesn’t matter nor are you even open to look at it for a different pint of view.


----------



## Beast (Feb 12, 2020)

Even some spelling mistakes but I only ever use my phone to access this site so fuck it, it’s annoying to edit.


----------



## Red Admiral (Feb 12, 2020)

Yuji said:


> Marines are no longer men apparently



this people are willing to dodge any logic cause their fan fiction said other wise


----------



## Gledania (Feb 12, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> I say Worlds strongest title bring more bad then good, hence why they (marines) wouldn’t give themselves these titles (used zoro and ace an example)



And I'm telling you this logic is too much thinking. The marine doesn't have the power to give title to anyone.It's a world effect. If garp defeat WB people will start calling him WSM wether Sengoku the world gov or morgan enjoys it. There is no one to control who take a title. It's achievement before anything.
By the time WB received the WSM title no one could defeat him. It's as simple as that.

And the example you brought up is even worse. Even if some people will tend to aim the admirals because of a World strongest title ...

who cares ? By the simple fact that Garp fought WB and Roger some people will try to face him in order to prove themselves worthy. If the admirals face the World strongest titles holders people will face them in order to prove themselves worthy by the simple fact that they play in the same league. This is as simple as that.
If a marine defeat Mihawk zoro will search for this specific marine and defeat him.
World strongest holder will be faced by the marines one day or another, because pirates need to be stopped. And once they defeat them such marine doing the feat will be seen as World strongest something. So giving those titles to people unworthy of it is a waste of time.


You don't like it that your boy is not viewed as WSM and you're making horrible excuses for him like "title don't concern marines" .  They called him the marine hero , and they hyped the marine as the organisation that captured Roger. They are proud of their achievements and don't try to hide anything. 

At least be honest in that.


----------



## Beast (Feb 12, 2020)

Gledania said:


> And I'm telling you this logic is too much thinking. The marine doesn't have the power to give title to anyone.It's a world effect. If garp defeat WB people will start calling him WSM wether Sengoku the world gov or morgan enjoys it. There is no one to control who take a title. It's achievement before anything.
> By the time WB received the WSM title no one could defeat him. It's as simple as that.
> 
> And the example you brought up is even worse. Even if some people will tend to aim the admirals because of a World strongest title ...
> ...


Be honest in what? 
I totally agree that WB is/ was the WSM... Only people to ever be in the same league is Garp and Roger. Now, WB was WSM according to Oda’s VC while Roger was around, so if he can be WSM and have an equal, not sure why that has to change with Garp.

Prime versions 
Garp~ WB~ Roger 

Old versions 
WB~ Garp 
Roger dead

The title is given to only one person, Roger wa already PK/ on his way as great pirate, Garp already a Hero of the marines, only makes sense to give the title to WB as the one without any titles. 

If the requirement is to beat WB, and Garp is only equal to him like Roger was, then I’m not sure how I’m supposed to feel down about it. It only makes sense for WB to remain the WSM... till the end, he wasn’t beat by anyone clearly. 

Still, I don’t think these titles apply to marines and I’ve given you reasons why... no one attacks marines only Rox did and maybe even Roger, but most people run from them, just as WB did and luffy does or you end up like Kaidou captured and reputation all messed up. 

Marines not being up for these titles is a different subject then Garp and WB. 

I hold WB at highest regard, I wouldn’t dare disrespect unless it’s for a joke.


----------



## Red Admiral (Feb 12, 2020)

so many of the posts are about *"why your list is like that"
*
quick math

there are* 15!* option to do a top 15 list 

that's* 1,307,674,368,000* options

so this thread can have *1,307,674,368,000 different list 
*
if you want to do 5 post about "why who is where" each list

that's* 6,538,371,840,000* posts ....

next time you want to post here just think about this


----------



## Dunno (Feb 12, 2020)

Red Admiral said:


> so many of the posts are about *"why your list is like that"
> *
> quick math
> 
> ...


There are more than 15 characters, so your math severly undersetimate the number of possible combinations. According to this page:  there are 1110 canon characters. So the number of combinations is actually 1110!-1095! which is approximately 4,35 *10^45


----------



## Red Admiral (Feb 12, 2020)

Dunno said:


> There are more than 15 characters, so your math severly undersetimate the number of possible combinations. According to this page:  there are 1110 canon characters. So the number of combinations is actually 1110!-1095! which is approximately 4,35 *10^45



YES but this is top 15 thread ... so I played the easy game


----------



## Dunno (Feb 12, 2020)

Red Admiral said:


> YES but this is top 15 thread ... so I played the easy game


It's 4,35 *10^45 combinations if we're only talking top 15. If we're ranking everyone we get 1110! combinations, or  145,685,245,062,266,955,405,470,957,253,929,395,052,590,595,389,527,229,775,646,520,190,327,903,725,540,078,984,001,841,599,012,367,729,472,107,993,412,326,108,331,941,736,858,647,087,213,167,939,319,096,172,202,654,203,971,290,399,402,660,077,112,819,095,333,290,735,109,809,509,332,571,223,574,236,651,896,501,036,571,646,308,576,256,679,272,529,325,332,526,486,576,675,624,833,429,362,316,874,934,756,651,946,649,134,214,106,330,952,600,605,372,028,076,134,312,752,959,364,803,245,907,690,211,821,900,808,818,743,276,656,508,258,321,800,558,706,776,871,611,980,343,379,834,903,596,431,040,360,678,973,727,476,691,164,111,952,173,746,180,656,971,020,016,031,834,607,226,074,608,594,179,294,098,389,656,489,920,957,213,783,176,615,357,614,143,591,156,698,768,910,739,852,091,316,322,673,365,695,352,314,024,388,290,770,769,422,412,542,668,732,393,385,146,647,685,038,265,124,292,168,312,651,278,617,036,334,215,234,804,127,442,738,817,219,655,064,945,504,401,632,115,036,773,889,846,308,182,465,643,456,178,540,901,589,017,145,380,088,890,788,421,309,831,606,431,642,264,613,513,881,084,848,351,119,459,231,765,116,905,404,081,215,669,111,479,352,242,539,206,765,511,864,730,847,507,850,802,883,425,339,785,772,614,390,190,635,404,212,687,648,527,845,665,489,365,606,249,925,314,050,447,252,977,272,210,708,850,546,544,885,414,450,253,552,644,077,861,793,760,271,638,336,853,880,909,060,421,556,157,711,223,517,977,466,648,956,776,878,276,800,459,446,068,196,549,934,454,637,751,050,306,244,441,214,183,297,010,876,412,795,686,173,471,736,463,067,644,502,648,187,924,594,344,242,616,584,409,607,611,262,493,119,341,070,227,211,745,826,733,087,220,725,629,450,421,909,884,069,575,797,597,455,107,505,821,246,211,463,362,782,296,305,164,580,568,390,083,699,804,165,472,879,385,125,900,947,016,692,348,211,732,338,420,149,231,464,765,073,927,548,513,134,251,930,993,436,222,635,303,629,631,856,880,715,239,108,287,498,012,708,422,343,976,153,016,889,113,943,927,273,447,360,011,554,333,301,306,939,682,348,088,452,729,905,758,438,762,839,041,260,479,884,792,204,098,146,400,693,067,605,375,932,901,179,113,145,457,464,529,493,405,338,204,188,530,057,122,580,420,434,243,130,373,057,556,084,937,683,183,471,152,548,366,889,237,543,023,265,026,366,216,328,132,203,543,393,012,960,988,307,772,319,594,027,441,112,056,698,283,444,243,265,160,316,444,272,796,437,726,945,908,569,827,685,312,585,288,549,720,028,775,022,255,923,623,404,890,500,096,707,172,157,799,571,112,623,166,457,134,434,281,678,949,228,778,057,906,021,255,175,786,580,221,591,354,705,444,711,155,740,006,547,334,931,711,056,824,872,216,863,537,059,642,129,801,584,847,265,791,171,095,033,358,865,645,589,562,507,086,407,767,895,673,889,722,162,765,887,941,894,649,736,711,900,228,779,524,948,275,647,897,528,244,034,271,076,502,924,441,603,323,468,034,658,887,178,866,333,029,287,771,195,112,527,078,841,067,793,183,006,671,733,289,181,877,681,317,209,401,908,042,137,605,998,301,921,907,449,818,635,479,782,500,922,195,718,740,128,180,713,271,982,084,658,305,612,624,765,208,278,129,103,133,148,238,578,797,705,624,479,109,077,726,493,214,018,938,461,758,575,162,570,015,561,269,844,731,503,247,439,769,553,709,097,380,198,114,867,832,246,304,778,402,509,061,034,345,682,207,861,345,822,729,165,491,122,453,539,190,230,833,073,670,813,175,689,908,014,990,848,245,098,712,363,384,380,053,514,230,398,317,962,669,689,851,259,380,525,047,977,859,580,222,615,997,136,593,398,990,464,572,699,189,839,891,096,531,879,871,988,846,037,460,582,400,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ImpalerDragon (Feb 17, 2020)

Highest level: *Roger | Whitebeard | Shanks | Big Mom | Kaido | Blackbeard | Dragun* / Luffy / Sabo

Mid level: *Imu | Garosei | Garp | Kong | Sengoku* / Sanji / Kidd / Law

Low level: *Mihawk | Rayleig | Akaina | Aokij | Kizaru* / Zoro / Urouge / Killer


----------

